# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  عوامل ایجاد جوش

## salamatpedia

*عوامل ایجاد جوش های آکنه*
– سن
جوشهای آکنه بیشتر در سنین جوانی و بلوغ دیده می شود.
– ارث
عوامل ژنتیک می تواند در ایجاد جوشهای زیر پوستی صورت از نوع آکنه موثر باشند.
– عوامل هورمونی و غددی
هورمون تستوسترون (هورمون مردانه ) عاملی است که باعث تحریک ترشح غدد سباسه پوست شده و این چربی های اضافی منافذ پوست را می بندند و در نتیجه آکنه به وجود می آید به همین دلیل پسران دچار جوشهای شدیدتر می شوند. عوامل هورمونی یکی از مهمترین علل زمینه ساز جوش صورت به خصوص در زنان و دختران می باشد.
– عدم رعایت اصول بهداشت فردی
۱- آب و هوا 
آب وهوا تا حدودی بر جوش زیر پوستی صورت از نوع آکنه اثر می گذارد و معمولاً در هوای سرد شخص بیشتر دچار ناراحتی جوشها می گردد تا هوای گرم . جوشها در تابستان قدری بهبود می یابد.
۲- شغل
بعضی مشاغل موجب تشدید جوش ها می شوند. مثلاً کوره پزها و نانواها، هنگام کار کردن گرمشان می شود و عرق می کنند و مجرای پیاز مو بسته می شود و سبب تشدید آکنه می گردد.
۳- تغذیه
گر چه در ایجاد جوشها و آکنه عوامل دیگر تاثیر بیشتری دارند ولی عده ای از متخصصین برآنند که استفاده از موادی مانند آجیل، شکلات و چاشنی ها باعث تحریک و فعالیت غدد چربی شده و می توانند در ایجاد بیماری نقش داشته باشند. 
۴- نابسامانی های روانی
جوشهای صورت و بدن در افرادی که به طور مکرر دچار استرس و اضطراب می باشند بیشتر از کسانی که از یک روحیه آرام برخوردارند، دیده شده است.
جوش زیر پوستی از نوع میلیا
میلیا در واقع جوشهای سفید و غیر چرکی زیر پوستی است که ناشی از تجمع کراتین در درون کیست های کوچک زیر پوست می باشد. اندازه این نوع جوشها بین نیم تا ۱ میلیمتر بوده و معمولا این نوع از جوشها متعدد بوده و در کنار هم تشکیل می شوند. ضایعات گاهی شبیه دانه های بسیار ریز مرواریدی شکل در کنار هم قرار دارند. این نوع جوشها هیچگونه خطری نداشته و اصولا حتی نیاز به درمان جوش زیر پوستی صورت از نوع میلیا نیز نمی باشد و در اکثر موارد درمانها صرفا جنبه زیبایی دارد.
جوشهای زیر پوستی سفید (میلیا) در هر دو جنس دیده می شود و بیشتر روی گونه ها و زیر چشم ایجاد می گردد. این نوع از جوشهای زیر پوستی ممکن است کاملا به صورت ناگهانی و در عرض مدت بسیار کوتاهی ایجاد شوند.
جوشهای سفید زیر پوستی (میلیا) ممکن است به دنبال ضربه، میکرودرم ، تابش اشعه و رادیوتراپی، تابش نور خورشید و اشعه فرابنفش، یا مصرف کورتون به صورت ناگهانی ایجاد گردد که نیاز مند مداخلات درمانی مناسب می باشد
*طبقه بندی جوش های سفید زیر پوستی (میلیا)*
*– جوش سفید زیر پوستی نوزادان*
جوش میلیا در ۴۰ تا ۵۰ درصد نوزان دیده میشود معمولا تعداد ضایعات زیاد بوده و معمولا نیاز به درمان جوش زیر پوستی صورت نیست و بدون درمان طی چند هفته کاملا بهبود می یابد.
*– جوش سفید زیر پوستی اطفال و بالغین*
جوش سفید زیرپوستی بیشتر در زیر پلک چشم، گونه ها، پیشانی و اندام تناسلی دیده می شود. این نوع از جوشهای معمولا نیاز به درمان جوش زیر پوستی صورت نداشته و ممکن است بدون درمان نیز بهبود یابند. اما در صورتی که از نظر زیبایی آزار دهنده باشد می توان آنها را بااا الکتروسرجی یا لیزر اقدام به درمان جوش زیر پوستی صورت از نوع میلیا نمود.
– جوش سفید زیر پوستی گروهی
در این حالت جوشهای سفید زیر پوستی متعددی روی یک زمینه پوست ملتهب ایجاد می گردد. این حالت معمولا باید هر چه سریعتر تحت درمان جوش زیر پوستی صورت قرار گیرد. در گروهی از بیماران ممکن است جوش های سفید زیر پوستی در زیمنه بیماریهای مزمن نظیرر لوپوسس یا گزانتلاسما دیده شود که در اینگونه موارد معمولا باید نمونه برداری از ضایعه و بررسی های سیتوپاتولوژیک به عمل آید. این ضایعات معمولا در پل بینی، اطراف چشم یا گونه ها دیده می شوند.
*– جوشهای برجسته (میلیا برجسته)*
در این نوع معمولا جوشها همرنگ پوست بوده یا گاهی مواقع سفید رنگ هستند. اما از سطح پوست برجسته تر هستند ولی به بیرون باز نشده اند. گاهی ممکن است همراه با خارش باشند. این نوع جوشها بیشتر در گونه ها و پیشانی و گاهی مواقع در اندام ها و تنه نیز دیده می شود. معمولا عارضه خاصی ایجاد نمی کند و نیاز به درمان خاصی نیست. ولی در صورتی که از ظاهری برای فرد ناخوشایند باشد، می توان با لیزر یا الکتروسرجری اقدام به درمان جوش زیر پوستی صورت نمود.
بیماری میلیا ممکن است با بیماری آکنه، سیرنگوما و تریکو اپی تلیوما شباهت زیادی داشته باشد و با آنها تشخیص افتراقی دارد. لذا در صورتی که پزشک به این بیماری ها شک داشته باشد ممکن است نیاز به نمونه برداری و بیوپسی و ارزیابی های دقیقتر آزمایشگاهی باشد.
سیرنگوما در واقع نوعی تومور خوش خیم مجاری غدد عرق پوست می باشد که به شکل جوش زیر پوستی و گاهی هم برجسته تظاهر می کند. این بیماری خوشبختانه هیچگونه خطری نداشته ولی از نظر ظاهری و زیبایی خوشایند نیست. برای درمان جوش زیر پوستی صورت از نوع سیرنگوما معمولا لیزر یا الکتروسرجری کمک کننده است.
تریکواپی تلیوما نیز یک تومور خوش خیم پوستی است که معمولا صورت را درگیر می کند و ممکن است با بیماری میلیا و جوش های زیر پوستی شباهت زیادی داشته باشد. درمان جوش زیر پوستی صورت در این بیماری معمولا با جراحی یا الکتروسرجری و لیزر انجام می شود.
*در صورتی که خود یا یکی از بستگانتان مبتلا به آکنه یا جوش های زیر پوستی یا جای جوش روی صورت و بدن هستید:*
حتما با تیم درمانی خود مشورت کنید.
به هیچ عنوان جوش ها فشار ندهید یا نترکانید زیرا این اقدام باعث تشدید آسیب به بافت های مجاور و گسترش عفونت می گردد.
بهداشت پوست خود را رعایت کنید.
الزما شستشوی مداوم با صابون کمک کننده نیست.
از میوه و سبزیجات تازه به صورت منظم در رژیم غذایی استفاده کنید.
به هیچ عنوان خودسرانه اقدام به درمان یا کندن جوش ها نکنید. 
حتما برای تشخیص و شناسایی عامل زمینه ساز جوش ها و آکنه به پزشک مراجعه کنید.
ممکن است نیاز به نمونه برداری و ارزیابی آزمایشگاهی باشد. 
در صورتی که مایل به طرح سوال و مشاوره با دکتر و یا مراجعه به مطب هستید از طریق زیر اقدام فرمائید

* 
دکتر عباس انتظاری
دکتر متخصص جوش صورت در تهران*

----------

